# Do you shave with a straight razor?



## Casaluz (Feb 8, 2017)

I am curious about those of you with overlapping interest on both knives and wet shaving using straight razors. I would love to hear your thoughts on a few questions:

1) Did your interest start with knives and migrated to SR or viceversa?


2) Do you like to use western straight razors, japanese kamisori, or alternate between both?


3) assuming that you have more than one razor (it should be obvious to think that you have more than one gyuto if you hang around this croud/forum), what is your go-to razor and what is your go-to gyuto?


4) Do you like Damascus for knives, for razors, for both, or for neither?


5) Finally, from a newbie, can you suggest a couple of brands/models on razors that you feel are no brainers to have

Thank you for your thoughta


----------



## Jovidah (Feb 8, 2017)

Not yet...because I'm currently short of funds, so it makes more sense to finish the disposable blades I still have in stock before I run out and buy something fancy. Considering I rarely shave that's a pretty slow process. 
But I figure hey, if I've already got most of the stones, that means I already have most of the investment covered right? All I need is a blade, a strop... and maybe an extra finisher. If you're already a knife nut it kind of makes sense to take up a straight razor along size it.


----------



## bennyprofane (Feb 8, 2017)

1) First knives and then a Kamisori and then Western straight razors.

2) Both, alternate but use Western more at the moment, this might change in the future though.

3) My go to razor is a vintage "Gong Razor" by Carl Friedrich Ern from Solingen, Germany. My go to Gyuto is a 270 Watanabe.

4) Don't have any damascus but they can look nice.

5) For Western razors I think all the vintage razors from Solingen are great and you can often find them inexpensively used on auction sites like eBay. Just bought a brand new vintage "Regilo" for 50 Euros. Watanabe has some good Kamisoris which are affordable: http://www.kitchen-knife.jp/special/razor.htm

And the one I already recommended in the other thread is the Chinese Gold Dollar Western razor, the handle is cheap plastic, the print on the blade isn't pretty but they are solid performers and great to practise sharpening and to see if you actually like straight razors. 7$ including shipping is a no brainer: goo.gl/Ziy8ug

For stroping I recommend something like this: http://leder-tradition.de/Riemen/Latigo Breit


----------



## Casaluz (Feb 8, 2017)

bennyprofane said:


> 1) First knives and then a Kamisori and then Western straight razors.
> 
> 2) Both, alternate but use Western more at the moment, this might change in the future though.
> 
> ...



Thank you for the answer @Jovidah

@bennyprofane thank you again for your helpful notes. I did follow your recommendation and went to the link and ordered a few razors; 2 GDs model 66, 1 GD model 208, and 1 GD model 200. I did get also a regular strop from Portland Razor Co.


----------



## DamageInc (Feb 9, 2017)

1) Knives first, then straight razor

2) Only Iwasaki Kamisori

3) I own only one razor

4) For me, Damascus is a nice bonus if done well. I would never pay extra for it.

5) Iwasaki, no doubt.


----------



## Oh_Toro (Feb 9, 2017)

Jovidah said:


> Not yet...because I'm currently short of funds, so it makes more sense to finish the disposable blades I still have in stock before I run out and buy something fancy. Considering I rarely shave that's a pretty slow process.
> But I figure hey, if I've already got most of the stones, that means I already have most of the investment covered right? All I need is a blade, a strop... and maybe an extra finisher. If you're already a knife nut it kind of makes sense to take up a straight razor along size it.



I feel the same way that I already have the stones and straight razor shaving is just a few more items. I know how it can go in reality though :2cents:


----------



## DwarvenChef (Feb 9, 2017)

Knives than razors in short order.

For the most part I only use western razors, mainly cause I can't afford a good Kamisori

Too many on both sides  My goto gyuto is a Hiromoto AS but I have been using a CCK 1102 or the Harner more lately. As for Razors I tend to rotate about 25 various mid 1850's heavy blades, W&B, Gaines, and such.

I don't go out looking for Damascus items. If I find some older blades in folded steel it's a bonus. I'm not a fan of pattern Damascus.

As for what to start with... the sky is the limit. I started with smaller blades and quickly fell for larger blades (large hands..) Most of my users are ebay buys that I rebuilt.


----------



## Fedusa (Feb 9, 2017)

Not sure which way it started for me but I think I made the plunge on a razor first.

I do it sometimes but have gotten lazy lately only straight razor shave on occasion since I tend to shave before showering. The warm towel process just takes too long most times and my hair doesn't grow that fast.

I'd love to own a kamisori but they're so much more expensive than I have in the straight razor. 

My go to is a Shumate mainly because I like the scales. Go to Gyuto would be either a Takeda or Toyama but find the most utility out of a CCK.

Don't care for damascus too much, especially the really tight grained high contrast stuff but I can appreciate the beauty of a subtle swirl in the metal. I just can't justify the uptick in price usually since I rarely show them off or stare at them.


----------



## Jovidah (Feb 9, 2017)

Oh_Toro said:


> I feel the same way that I already have the stones and straight razor shaving is just a few more items. I know how it can go in reality though :2cents:



Haha...yeah because after a cheap razor you want a better razor...and then you want to try naturals... and hten better naturals... etc. 

Major thanks for the Watanabe link by the way, those are actually the first Japanese razors I've seen that are actually affordable!


----------



## jklip13 (Feb 9, 2017)

I started using straight razors so I wouldn't be disappointed when I bought a natural stone on an auction that was way harder than expected.


----------



## Casaluz (Feb 9, 2017)

Thank you for the comments, it is great to see your thoughts


----------



## bennyprofane (Feb 9, 2017)

Btw you can also ask Watanabe for practise Kamisoris (used and maybe a little run down). I got two for 15$ and they weren't even bad, one of them I am still struggling to get sharp (haven't invested that much time admittedly) but the other one is splitting hanging hair and is fine to shave with. Anyway they are surely nice to practise sharpening with in order not to ruin the more expensive Kamisoris (and perhaps even to shave with).

These are mine:







The one with the red tape is the better one. Better not remove the red tape and find out what lies underneath. :shocked3:


----------



## malexthekid (Feb 9, 2017)

I started using a straight razor because of the joy of sharpening. I have fallen out of my routine for using it every other day but typically still use it once a week.

Still not super happy with my sharpening skills for it but bought myself a couple of gold dollars to practice on &#128512;


----------



## Casaluz (Feb 9, 2017)

Bennyprofane, great suggestion I have been thinking about it and it is greaty to see the kamisori you got from Shinichi. I should know that if he considered them ok they cannot be very bad


----------



## bennyprofane (Feb 9, 2017)

Note that these are "practise Kamisoris" which Watanabe sent me to practise sharpening on, not explicitly recommended by him as actual razors although at least one does a fine job. Also noteworthy, I visited another KKF user and he also had a practise Kamisori (which he got as a gift) from Watanabe, and the condition of it was much worse (it must have been sharpened a 1000 times more than mine). So, your miles may vary.


----------

